# Closed LMR Thread



## urban5 (May 22, 2009)

I have been following the discussion and it appears with one personal post the administrator chose to close the the thread.

I would like to offer the opinion the LMR should be closed and all rentals posted on the market place ads.


----------



## ecwinch (May 22, 2009)

Sorry guys I missed on the LMR thread after my initial post.

What I wanted to say in that thread, and cannot now that is closed is that I am fine with the $700 limit. We do need to review it from time to time to ensure it bears some relation to average m/f. In this environment I think $700 is the proper number.

What I would like to see is the timeframe expanded from 45 days to 65 days. This would enable long-term ads in the marketplace to transition to a short term rental market for recovery of m/f. It gives you 5 days to rent the week, before you could deposit it into II to obtain some value. 

For those people who want to rent their week, the logic would be to have an active Marketplace ad to rent the ad for a profit, then at 65 days try to dump it on LMR, and as a last resort a late deposit into II. 

Then there would be a valid reason for it to be 65 days.


----------



## Dave M (May 22, 2009)

The administrator closed the topic for two reasons, including the fact that there was no clear consensus as to whether a change was appropriate. 

Accordingly, I am closing this one. Please don't start another thread on this topic.


----------

